# Bubba Keg Water Cooler



## HTQM (May 31, 2006)

DW found the Bubba Keg 5 gallon water cooler (with stand) for $49 at Wal-Mart last Sunday so we bought it. The idea was that if we kept that full of water and put the kids names on platic cups maybe we wouldn't have a couple dozen half drank bottles of water scatered all over the camp site.

Worked like a champ. We put a 5lb bag of ice and three gallons of ????spring water (I can't remenber the name) and it was still ice cold water when we refilled it half way thru the next day. The box said "keeps ice for up to 24 hours", after 30 or so the ice was gone but the water was cold.

Now, how to keep the kids from fighting over whose cup is whose. Names on cups didn't work, we're thinking of letting them take their favorite from the house cupboard on the next trip.

Dave


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Even though it's usually just me, I love water, and, with the temperatures soaring close to 100 most days, I'm craving cold water!! I've thought of buying something similar and it would also come in handy for potlucks to make iced tea in.
Darlene


----------



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

I have the bubba mug and its awesome! I have been thinking of getting the cooler too!


----------



## s'more (Jun 8, 2005)

Hey Dave, when our boys were younger, there were always twice as many cups currently in use as there were people in the house, yet no one would ever claim the extra cups (must have been thirsty invisible gremlins). 
We were using colored tupperware cups at the time, so I finally assigned a specific color to each kid, and nobody was allowed to use any color cup but their own. Not a fixall, but it helped.

Good Luck


----------

